# 80 Percent Effaced..



## Tink1o5

So im a little over 37 weeks now. At my 36 week appointment i asked my doc.. did baby drop. She said not really and said if he has its VERY little. 

Then i has my 37 week appointment on wendsday this week and while i was there they did a cervical check and she was amazed at how low he was. She said he is so low that while she was doing the cervical exam she had a VERY hard time at reaching my cervix. When she finally did she said she doesnt think that i'v dilated but im 80% effaced..


Is this good? What exactly does it mean? I know effacment is the thinning of the cervix, but what exactly does this mean for me?


----------



## LogansMama

Well - you just confused the heck outta me! I thought the closer you got to labor the lower your cervix got - so I don't understand why she had trouble reaching it?? I don't know??? Hope someone that does can answer for you (and now me too!).


----------



## Tink1o5

:haha: well its because how far dropped he is. He is sooo low down i guess... Heck IDK .. someone help :haha:


----------



## Shinning_Star

I thought how low baby was was enagagement or palable? I have never understood the whole effaced bit long and short cervix tbh so nything wld be interesting!


----------



## mamato2more

It means you can go another 4 weeks..Sorry hon! It really does not mean anything..I got checked today just for kicks, at 36, and I am about 70% and 2cm...But, women walk around like that for weeks, and I know it means nothing..I just wanted to know that something was happening for all the pains I have been having..that I can keep going..It was a mental booster for me...Good luck!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I just looked it up, apparently the cervix thins down before dilating, with or without contractions, one it is 100% effacd it means it's thinnest point and then dilation can start. 

But like the above post says it doesn't neccessarily mean anything as you can be up to 3-4 cm dilated without knowing some women even further still. 

Our midwives don't don cervical examinations unless they have too, infact not unusual to not know until the point of suspected labour!

Anyway good luck!


----------



## Tink1o5

Thanks ladies. 

i had been having some pretty bad pains down in my lower tummy and pubic area, and even down there parts. This at least means those pains were for something right? Even if thats all it means thats wonderful to me. Better than having all these pains and no progress at all :)


----------



## mamato2more

Tink1o5 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> i had been having some pretty bad pains down in my lower tummy and pubic area, and even down there parts. This at least means those pains were for something right? Even if thats all it means thats wonderful to me. Better than having all these pains and no progress at all :)

You are totally correct! They are doing something..Effacement is a great thing..Even if dialation takes its time, your body knows what to do and how to birth babies! :happydance:


----------



## happymamma

Everyone is different, some ppl once they start effacing, or dialating, or whatever, things can happen quick. Some ppl , like me :growlmad: can walk around 4-5 cm dialated for a few weeks before. But, you're getting close!!! Esp if its your first baby,.. cuz I know the more you have, the quicker your cervix will start to prepare without anything happening. Good luck!!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Yup its my first.

And even if its night a sign of labor coming soon, im still super happy since it at least means my pains havent been for nothing. :happydance:


----------

